# Hand reared, one year old, How to bond?



## stefanbarnes (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought a hand reared cockatiel aged 6 months, 6 months ago, I tried to build a bond with him for about a month. But started to get a little impatient and sadly stopped trying. But I really want to try to build a bond again. When I bought him from the shop he was quite aggressive and not very happy to sit on my hand although he would.. I managed to get him to stop biting and sit on my hand. But thats about as far as it got, he is happy to sit on my shoulder and chew my hair, and when I whistles he looks at me with interest. But he never comes to me and still moved away as I approach his cage. I just wondered how I would go about starting to build a bond with him. As soon as I put my figure near him he steps up. But i am not allowed to put my hand near any other part of his body apart from letting him perch on me. He seems happy to sit on my shoulder and listen to me whistle.


----------



## stefanbarnes (Mar 14, 2011)

Also I forgot to mention he has NEVER eaten from my hand before


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q this is a trust exercise many of us have used to gain our tiels trust. Lperry has used it with her two newbies and has gotten great results. Good luck!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Indeed i have and it does work i promise  Try placing some of his food in your hands Welcome to the forum aswell
we love to see some pics of him... any more questions feel free to ask
Lindsey


----------



## stefanbarnes (Mar 14, 2011)

I've tried this but it doesn't work because he doesn't except food from my hands and he flies away when i put my hand near him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ok when he is in his cage leave your hand in the cage 15- 20 mins every hour depends how many hours you can spend, keep doing this till he gets used to your hand.
Then offer your finger or hand untill he goes on it and keep doing this untill he is comfortable stepping onto your finger/hand


----------



## stefanbarnes (Mar 14, 2011)

he is very comfortable stepping onto my hand though, he just hates me putting my hand anywhere near him, if that even makes sense?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I totally understand as that is exactly my Taco (my little troll doll) but im taking my time with him as he is still settling in which he has been with me for 6 weeks now


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

you could try not letting him sit on your shoulder, leave him on your hand. One of the bird breeders I worked for would not allow her birds on her shoulder. Her reasoning being that the alpha birds sit on the higher perches. If your bird's eye level is at or above yours he will think he's the boss. Even if his cage is higher than your favorite chair the same concept applies. I'm not saying to put him too low though as birds don't feel comfortable lower down.


----------



## Vanillacy (Mar 22, 2011)

Mentha said:


> you could try not letting him sit on your shoulder, leave him on your hand. One of the bird breeders I worked for would not allow her birds on her shoulder. Her reasoning being that the alpha birds sit on the higher perches. If your bird's eye level is at or above yours he will think he's the boss. Even if his cage is higher than your favorite chair the same concept applies. I'm not saying to put him too low though as birds don't feel comfortable lower down.


my tiel does the same thing, he hops on my finger, and climbs straight up to my shoulders, he never lets me touch him. does the exercise on the video posted by roxy culver help with that problem?


----------

